# how do you get tickets to the transworld show?



## Lurks in the shadows

TransWorld shows aren't open to the general public. They were for a year or two, but TransWorld has different owners now, as well as a new location for the Haunt show.

If you can't meet the criteria, seen here, https://registration.haashow.com/start.aspx
then you can try to get an invitation from a vendor or have someone list you as an employee.

It's a little early right now, not many people register this soon. Sorry, I can't list anymore people as employees! As the date gets closer there will most likely be a vendor or two who'll offer invitations to members.

Good luck, and hope to see you there!


----------



## zombygurl

*Thanks lurks in the shadows*

thanks for the info "LURKS" it is a little dissapointing knowing I will not be able to attend this fantastic trade show. I was excited about this show ever since I seen the advertisement last year. Well maybe some vendor will see this and let my husband and I attend to make my honeymoon wishes come true, you never know? I am a home haunter right now, but in a few years I will definately have my haunt business in full swing.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Try and talk to some local pro haunt owners near you and see if they are going. We tagged along with one last year with no problems. For 2010 we are going with some friends of ours that run a haunt business selling pneumatics.

Good luck!


----------



## Evil Andrew

zombygurl said:


> I went on the website, but they don't have any tickets available to the public? I had a halloween wedding and wanted to go here for part of our honeymoon so bad. Can someone please help us get some tickets for this, we would appreciate it sooo much.


OK Zombygurl - The criteria they post in the registration form are easy to meet. Start your own business ! 

In Colorado where I live, a sales tax licence costs $16. Anyone can get one. You can fill it out and pay online with the Dept of Revenue. Make yourself a "sole proprietor". (Depending where you live , you may also need a business license for your city or town). Then take your sales tax license to your local bank and open a DBA ( doing business as) business checking account. Order a box of checks. Now you are a business !

At this point you can register for Transworld. Now - if you want to go a step further...............

As a business, you can write off the cost of your materials, supplies, tools, mileage, classes, and travel expenses. Keep good records. As a business, you can purchase supplies wholesale. True wholesale is about half of retail. This can really help your profit margin. Make a prop with parts you bought wholesale, use it in your haunt for a season, then sell it for a profit.

PM if you need any additional info.


----------



## rockplayson

If they ever come to Denver I'd go. But I changed my mind on flying all the way out there when I most likely wouldent get a thing.


----------



## Lynn

I just signed up to go !!!!! Cant wait, this should be sooooo fun. We have a haunted house we run for a fund raiser.... Really all they need is a flyer. It was really simple to get registered.


----------



## Deathtouch

I just signed up again. This is my first year in St. Louis but have gone to Vegas and Chicago. I hope it is worth the drive. Anyone know of a good steak place in St. Louis?


----------



## Head Hauntcho

zomby- I am going, and could put you down as a employee if you want me to. I also get free passes to some of the events there. Last year did the Bloody Mary zombie workshop- it was a blast. 

Let me know- you do not have to wait for me- you can go right in once you check in.


----------



## Deathtouch

Head Hauntcho said:


> zomby- I am going, and could put you down as a employee if you want me to. I also get free passes to some of the events there. Last year did the Bloody Mary zombie workshop- it was a blast.
> 
> Let me know- you do not have to wait for me- you can go right in once you check in.


Can you get me passes? Pretty please..


----------



## Head Hauntcho

Deathtouch said:


> Can you get me passes? Pretty please..


you have PM.


----------



## Lynn

how did you get free passed for the events...... I would like to go to one or 2..... dont know yet. Deathtouch... what days will you be there? Hoping to see some friends from here there.


----------



## Deathtouch

Lynn said:


> how did you get free passed for the events...... I would like to go to one or 2..... dont know yet. Deathtouch... what days will you be there? Hoping to see some friends from here there.


Will be driving up from Chicago on the 26th to the Holiday Inn, which is Friday. I am planning on going on Sat though. My girlfriend is going and I try not to push to go to all of the days for Transworld, or she might get tired of going. Then i am suck going by myself.

The rest of the time I am planning on taking her for Steak dinner and to see the Arch. Don't know what else to do out there though. Any suggestion would be great.


----------



## Lynn

Thats when we are going. Driving down on sat morning early and be there all day. Hopefully we'll see you!


----------



## Lynn

I don't have any suggestions.... We were there on Oct 31st to go through the Darkness haunted house. Beyond that, I don't know what to do.


----------



## Deathtouch

Well i hope I see you. I will be the fat guy with the camera. I know that helps. LOL


----------



## Lynn

We will be a group of 2 or 3 gals... I'll be the one with hair thats blonde in the front and sides and brown in the back. Name tag will say Lynn..... original huh ! hehe


----------



## Deathtouch

You were there last year? Did they give you any problems with bring in a camera. I know Vegas they had signs but I just pretended not to see them.


----------



## Scattered Screams

We are going down on the 25 like to meet everyone from here also?


----------



## Head Hauntcho

You can bring cameras- they will not say anything to you. You will also get a bag that you can fill with goodies. As for the shops/events- I got into them because of being a Spirit operator- they tossed in a few freebies?? 

I will be the tall athletic built guy that looks like a male supermodel.. not really on the supermodel part-- but if there is going to be 3 girls there--- alone.. I will try anything to get your attention..


----------



## Lynn

HAHA..... Don't hold your breath on being tooooo impressed... we are a group of closer to middles aged gals. But we do like to meet people and have fun!
We didnt go last year, this is my FIRST !!! I'm excited about it.


----------



## Lynn

Yes I would like to try to meet up with as many people from this forum as I can....It would be a lot of fun to put faces with the names.


----------



## Head Hauntcho

Lynn said:


> HAHA..... Don't hold your breath on being tooooo impressed... we are a group of closer to middles aged gals. But we do like to meet people and have fun!
> We didnt go last year, this is my FIRST !!! I'm excited about it.


Thats perfect- Im a middle aged fella!! 

you guys will have fun. keep in mind however- the props at this show are on the higher end. Only thing I bought there last year was a CFX mask that was $400.00. I did buy a few CD's and some small things however. I was really close to buying a $4k prop until my crappy old wife talked some sense into me.. (she wont be there this year so the $4k prop just might come home with me!!)


----------



## Deathtouch

I normally just buy skulls and take alot of pictures. Almost like I was the haunted press.


----------



## palenight

Just in case anyone needs it, my company will be exhibiting again this year and we can get you an invitation to the show. With that, you can register no matter who you are. If you need one just PM me and when they become available to me I'll send you one. I think they're all electronic now so give me your generic contact info and email and I'll get it out when I can. Hope that helps and hope to see you guys there. We'll be in booth 221.

By the by, I live here in St. Louis so here are a few fun activities in the area:

Lemp Mansion - bed and breakfast as well as normal restaurant. Supposed to be haunted with a great history and great food. Beautiful place and awesome STL landmark. A little pricey but worth it.

City Museum - right down town and a blast for young and old alike. It's a crazy indoor playland kinda place created by an eccentric artist. It's unlike anything you've ever seen. Climb through caves, treehouses, and ride the ferris wheel on the roof. Really crazy...wear older clothes though if you really want to have fun. $10-$15 bucks a person. You can spend hours there and they're open till 1 or 2AM on weekends.

Zoo - one of the best zoos in the country hands down and absolutely FREE! It really is amazing. You have to check out the penguin exhibit, You've never seen anything like it.

The Big Bang - dueling piano bar on the riverfront. They are the best performers you will ever see at this kind of thing. They know nearly every song imaginable and I have seen them learn ones they don't in un der 15 minutes. It's a blast!

The Melting Pot - it is a chain, but if you've never had it we have one and the food is great. It's really expensive ($50 or so a person) but worth it. Hard to describe, but you can look them up online if you want to. It's a lot of fun. Plan on being there 2-3 hours eating. Trust me.

That's a quick run down. Hope those things help you pass the time in STL. Of course, don't forget to check out The Darkness! We are working really hard redoing nearly the entire 2nd floor so even if you've been before you haven't seen this. It's going to be killer and my company is making a handful of wildly unique new pieces that are going to wow the crowds.

That's it. See everyone there!

Kip Polley
President
Pale Night Productions, LLC
Pale Night Productions


----------



## Head Hauntcho

palenight said:


> Just in case anyone needs it, my company will be exhibiting again this year and we can get you an invitation to the show. With that, you can register no matter who you are. If you need one just PM me and when they become available to me I'll send you one. I think they're all electronic now so give me your generic contact info and email and I'll get it out when I can. Hope that helps and hope to see you guys there. We'll be in booth 221.
> 
> By the by, I live here in St. Louis so here are a few fun activities in the area:
> 
> Lemp Mansion - bed and breakfast as well as normal restaurant. Supposed to be haunted with a great history and great food. Beautiful place and awesome STL landmark. A little pricey but worth it.
> 
> City Museum - right down town and a blast for young and old alike. It's a crazy indoor playland kinda place created by an eccentric artist. It's unlike anything you've ever seen. Climb through caves, treehouses, and ride the ferris wheel on the roof. Really crazy...wear older clothes though if you really want to have fun. $10-$15 bucks a person. You can spend hours there and they're open till 1 or 2AM on weekends.
> 
> Zoo - one of the best zoos in the country hands down and absolutely FREE! It really is amazing. You have to check out the penguin exhibit, You've never seen anything like it.
> 
> The Big Bang - dueling piano bar on the riverfront. They are the best performers you will ever see at this kind of thing. They know nearly every song imaginable and I have seen them learn ones they don't in un der 15 minutes. It's a blast!
> 
> The Melting Pot - it is a chain, but if you've never had it we have one and the food is great. It's really expensive ($50 or so a person) but worth it. Hard to describe, but you can look them up online if you want to. It's a lot of fun. Plan on being there 2-3 hours eating. Trust me.
> 
> That's a quick run down. Hope those things help you pass the time in STL. Of course, don't forget to check out The Darkness! We are working really hard redoing nearly the entire 2nd floor so even if you've been before you haven't seen this. It's going to be killer and my company is making a handful of wildly unique new pieces that are going to wow the crowds.
> 
> That's it. See everyone there!
> 
> Kip Polley
> President
> Pale Night Productions, LLC
> Pale Night Productions


I see you had red crow do your site-- were you happy with them? I am going to revamping our spookyeyes site and am looking for a vendor to do it.


----------



## palenight

We were thrilled with RedCrow. He does amazing work and is very professional. Easy to work with, great communication, etc. etc. etc. I highly recommend him.


----------



## Lynn

palenight..... the Darkness isnt going to be open during Transworld are they?


----------



## Deathtouch

palenight said:


> We were thrilled with RedCrow. He does amazing work and is very professional. Easy to work with, great communication, etc. etc. etc. I highly recommend him.


Any good steak places by the convention center? With no suite and tie would be good.

Oh and The Melting pot is fondue. They actually have a burner in the middle of the table and you cook your own stuff. I love it.


----------



## palenight

Lynn,

Darkness WILL be open. Visit:

The Darkness

for all the details. We're working hard revamping the place. Almost the entire upstairs is going to be new.



Deathtouch,

I've always heard "Jake's" is really good for steak, but I've never been there myself. We just got a Ruth's Cris dowtown and it's amazing. A little pricey, but very, very good. Also, my favorite thing at the Lemp Mansion is the Steak. I always get either the Steak Diane or Steak Charles...both are excellent and named after Lemp's who met an untimely end on the Lemp property. Check one or all of those out. I'm sure you'll find happiness in there somewhere.


----------



## Lynn

palenight said:


> Lynn,
> 
> Darkness WILL be open. Visit:
> 
> The Darkness
> 
> for all the details. We're working hard revamping the place. Almost the entire upstairs is going to be new.


Excellent.... Going to try to get tickets if they are not already gone!


----------



## jafaho

tickets for the darkness tour went on sale this morning got our 2


----------



## Scattered Screams

*Columbia Haunt Tour*

Also don't forget the haunt tour in Columbia, Mo. 

I copied this from another forum 

Friday Night March 26th 2010 during the Transworld Haunt Show
This haunt Tour is a double feature of fright, with tours of two haunted attractions in Columbia Missouri.

FEARFEST and Necropolis.

For one low price guests get to experience two haunted attractions with two decidedly different approaches towards content and operation.
This is your chance to see the premier haunted attractions in Columbia Mo.

The Haunted Enthusiasts write..."If you only go to one haunt this year make it Fearfest!"
Necropolis, Missouri's most intense Nationally recognized haunt.

Guests can choose to drive directly to the attractions, or take advantage of motor coach service from the Convention Center.

Haunts open their doors at 8:00 PM

Prices are as follows...

$40 Haunted attractions only

$70 Includes Haunted attractions, motor coach service to and from the Convention Center, Dinner on busses ( Provided by SUBWAY) and a complementary Hauntworld Magazine.

Busses will be leaving the Convention Center at 7:00PM SHARP! (Directly after the HHA Meeting)

Discount tickets available if purchased before Feb.12th so dont delay seating is limited.

For those of you that are driving, directly after the attraction closes FEARFEST will be open for a behind the scenes lights on tour at no additional cost. Feel free to walk thru at your own pace on this guided tour and find out how we do what we do that makes us a popular haunt in Columbia Mo.

Tickets available NOW at

Columbia Haunt Tour - Columbia Missouri Scariest Haunts

Promoted by,
Hauntworld
Rogues Hollow
HHA
Click n Print
Subway
Mid-American Coaches

Thank you for all who attended last year and we look forward to seeing you again!
Thank you,
Greg and Christina Allen
Fearfest


----------



## Lynn

Fearfest would be fun! Sorry to say we will only be there Saturday and sunday.


----------



## jafaho

both columbia haunts are ok nothing great but ok


----------



## Deathtouch

Yeah, I am going in on Friday night and going to transworld on Sat. Promoised the girlfriend I would do other stuff with her as not to scare her off. I have reservation for Carmines on Sat night.(Steak place) The Ex wife would have given me crap for going. My girlfriend loves it.


----------



## Lynn

My husband doesnt care for this stuff either! Luckily I have a couple friends that love it too! I'd hate to have to be alone in this!


----------



## Dungeon Keeper

Just got my tickets to The Darkness. we are doing both the lights on tour and the live actor haunt.
Has anyone done the behind the schenes lights on tour, and do they allow photo/video to be taken?


----------



## Terra

I went last year _(and am going again this year)._ Yes, they allow photos and video for the Lights On! tour.


----------



## Deathtouch

For the people going to St. Louis are you guys meeting up some where for the members here? Or are you guys wearing a red arm band so people know you are from this forum? So we know who you are.


----------



## Lynn

I'm up for meeting or identifying myself somehow..... What do you think?


----------



## Deathtouch

Good question.. What is easy for everyone?


----------



## Lynn

Well, we are only going to be there saturday..... Not sure the time of day we will get there. Ptobably by noon. We will head back home sunday morning. Not sure yet on what classes or events I might attend. So I would guess that we will be busy during the day.. So either need somewhere later, or wearing a pin, band, ...? would work. We are also going to The Darkness saturday night, sorry to say that we can't make it for the lights on tour 
I guess I'm open ! 
Do we get to see the makeup area and all during the live actor tours?


----------



## Deathtouch

Same here. will be there on Friday but will be at Transworld on Sat. Not sure when. But at 7pm we will be at Carmines Steak house. So maybe if we wear something that sticks out so everyone one knows we come from Halloweenforum. I have a tshirt but maybe not everyone has one.


----------



## Terra

I love the arm band idea!!! Saturday I'm going to three classes so I'm gonna be busy but I'll at least hit the midway one last time. Friday is the day I'm doing the hardcore looking.


----------



## Deathtouch

*Arm Band*

Ok, I have an idea. Everyone from this forum make an arm band of orange or Black who is going to the convention. It doesn't have to be displayed on your arm but some where people can see it. If you can't find anything just wear your Halloweenforum tshirt. There isn't any presure for people to do things later on. Even if you take the time to wave at the person with the arm band, that is good enough. Myself, I have always been anti-sociable so you might just get a wave from me.(unless I have had a beer. LOL) Even when I got to meet Wormyt at Ironstock, I was too chicken and my ex-wife had to introduce me by talking to her. So don't take it personal if I give you the cold shoulder. I am more sociable on-line. If you plan to participate please comment below.


----------



## darkmaster

Quick suggestion ........ Everyone from the forum wear a Larry mask!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jeffhawk

Ill be at the show in march(?).We got a invite from them as repeat customers.my buddy is the one that actually has a dealer licence,but hes hard to get info out of so this year ill be submitting my info to them so I dont have to deal w/ trying to get info out of him.


----------



## Gorey

Jeffhawk said:


> Ill be at the show in march(?).We got a invite from them as repeat customers.my buddy is the one that actually has a dealer licence,but hes hard to get info out of so this year ill be submitting my info to them so I dont have to deal w/ trying to get info out of him.



Minions Web has been helping forum and list members with show tickets for years.
Read the thread for how here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunts-gatherings-conventions/88020-tw-2010-show-invitations.html


----------



## Jeffhawk

this guy is very unreliable when it comes to things like this, if I decide to go by myself will i be able to get in? according to him i will have to show a business licence..is this true?


----------



## Terra

Jeffhawk said:


> this guy is very unreliable when it comes to things like this, if I decide to go by myself will i be able to get in? according to him i will have to show a business licence..is this true?


No, if you take up Minion's web offer he will give you an invite. That's what us Home Haunters need to get in.

*Minion's Web*, it's wonderful you offer this


----------



## Jeffhawk

sorry about that,my computer is goofed up and it didnt display minions post/registration.


----------



## Gorey

Terra said:


> No, if you take up Minion's web offer he will give you an invite. That's what us Home Haunters need to get in.
> 
> *Minion's Web*, it's wonderful you offer this


I am a home haunter too, so I "get" wanting to come to the show without all the headaches involved of getting in otherwise.

Being in the haunt business is a happy coincidence ....nice that I came up with a good haunters product so many years ago. 

BTW, invite requests from this week will be fulfilled tonight and tomorrow...


----------



## Gorey

Jeffhawk said:


> sorry about that,my computer is goofed up and it didnt display minions post/registration.


No harm no foul.
I can barely see it on my computer
Doesnt help to be partially colorblind either with the purple on grey link...sheesh 
hey Larry how about a different active/visited link color?


----------



## Jeffhawk

I like being a home haunter better.didnt care dealing w/ fire marshalls,and having to hurry to get everything perfect along with all the other head aches,I am thinking about opening another attraction this year though.


----------



## Redmon

I just filled out Minion's offer and filled it out on the web site. Do I have to do anything 1st before receiving the invite??? I'm a new home haunter and love it and would love to attend Transworld this year.


----------



## Redmon

Terra...are you in Kansas City???


----------



## Terra

Redmon said:


> I just filled out Minion's offer and filled it out on the web site. Do I have to do anything 1st before receiving the invite??? I'm a new home haunter and love it and would love to attend Transworld this year.


Yes, you must register. Here is a link: HAAShow

Yep, I'm in KC. Looks like we are in for another huge snowstorm


----------



## Redmon

Thanks. So I just fill out the form and send it in then send in the invite when I get it???
I seen all your videos on UTube and there great. 
Let's hope the storm isn't to bad. I'm sick of the snow. The family and I are heainding to Aruba in a few weeks and can't wait.


----------



## Terra

You can register online and yes, you follow up by sending in your invites. Then, they will send you badges when they get around to it. 

Not sure if you saw that you can also purchase tickets to other events...seminars, haunt tours and some parties  Thanks for checking out my vids


----------



## Deathtouch

Terra said:


> Yes, you must register. Here is a link: HAAShow
> 
> Yep, I'm in KC. Looks like we are in for another huge snowstorm


I didn't know you were from KC. Grandparents were from KC. They moved down to be with my parents. When my mother passed away my grandmother moved in with my uncle who is in Independance, MO.(Grandfather passed a few years before)


----------



## Deathtouch

Is anyone out there staying at the Holiday Inn next to the converntion?


----------



## FirstSpartan

Allright, to make sure I have all my skeletons in a row....


1st. I've filled out Minions Web form
2nd. I've filled out the registration and received confirmation from transworld

now I wait for an invitation letter from Minions Web, correct? Will I receive anything else from transworld such as a badge or is the registration ID they sent in the email good?

And a big thanks to Minions Web! It's these type of things that will ensure I keep bringing my business to your website! (I have a webgun from you I've used now for 2 years and it's great, ty)

Thanks and hope to see you all there


----------



## Terra

FirstSpartan said:


> Allright, to make sure I have all my skeletons in a row....
> 
> 
> 1st. I've filled out Minions Web form
> 2nd. I've filled out the registration and received confirmation from transworld
> 
> now I wait for an invitation letter from Minions Web, correct? Will I receive anything else from transworld such as a badge or is the registration ID they sent in the email good?
> 
> And a big thanks to Minions Web! It's these type of things that will ensure I keep bringing my business to your website! (I have a webgun from you I've used now for 2 years and it's great, ty)
> 
> Thanks and hope to see you all there


Once you send in the invitation letter to Transworld that you got from Minion's Web, they will send out your badges when they get around to sending everyone's. From what I understand, if you don't send the invite to Transworld in time, you can still show them the invite when you check in and they will give you your badge then. 

Remember, that's my understanding..I can be confused easily...LOL!


----------



## Lynn

I havent gotten a hotel booked yet...... I may stay at the Holiday inn.... is it an ok place? Anyone know?


----------



## Deathtouch

Lynn said:


> I havent gotten a hotel booked yet...... I may stay at the Holiday inn.... is it an ok place? Anyone know?


Not sure. First time. But I noticed on line that a haunter stayed there last year. He didn't say if he liked it though. Tried to get a hold of him but no luck.


----------



## ImmoralZombie

i am really interested in going to transworld but not sure if my haunt is going yet!?!?!?!?!?! If not can anyone help


----------



## jafaho

we're staying at the holiday inn, last year we stayed at the drurry inn not sure how the holiday inn will compare


----------



## Deathtouch

jafaho said:


> we're staying at the holiday inn, last year we stayed at the drurry inn not sure how the holiday inn will compare


Thank you. I hope to see you there. I thought I heard that on Rotten Flesh Radio that there was suppose to be some kind of meeting there. Forgot what it was.


----------



## Lynn

We stayed at the Drury Inn at Union station last Oct.... it was really nice... But I think for convenience we will probably stay at the Holiday Inn for Hauntcon...
I still have to decide if I'm going to take any of the classes... a few I would like but I just can't fork out that kind of money ! I may go to one, just gotta decide. Theres a makeup one in the morning on sat that I would like but I don't think we will get to St L. early enough.
So maybe the on about taking your theme to the next level... decorating... 
Wonder I'f I order a shirt here .. if I could get it in time for the show?


----------



## Terra

The problem with wearing a shirt is that you are usually wearing a jacket over it. It may be cold that time of year _(it was last year)_ and there's no place to hang them so you wrap it around your waist or wear it. That was a bit of a drag...

I was thinking of going ahead and wearing the armband. Mine's gonna be fluorescent orange fleece. I'll use a Sharpie and write HF in big letters. Oh, I'll also be the one giggling all the time


----------



## Lynn

Thats so true Terra... I suppose the arm band is the best way to go. I will get one made right away !!! See you in March!!!


----------



## Deathtouch

I just bought a orange headband from Wal-mart. Plan to wrap it around my arm like a arm band. I am glad someone said something, I would have been afraid to wear it to make me look like the only dork wearing it. LOL. I know the vendors would ask me why the hell I was wearing a orange arm band. All I could say is that I am just a dork instead of I am wearing it to show people that I am from Halloweenforum.


----------



## Lynn

Well, I'll be sure to get orange too.... you won't be the only Dork with an orange arm band!


----------



## Deathtouch

Hey all. I was interested in finding out what you guys are going to do after the show? Not that I wanted to join you but more or less, so I could steal your idea. Have not been to St. Louis since I was 7, so don't know what there is to do. I changed my plans for Carmines to Friday night. Then on Sat, after the hauntshow, I am planning on going to the Zoo. I have heard it is easy to get there via train/bus.


----------



## Lynn

I went to the zoo as a kids too and it was awesome. We then took our kids when they were young..... awesome ! the arch is great, lots to see. There is a kind of museum there.

Not sure what we are doing... We have tickets to go to the Darkness sat. night. But thats not until 8:30. Find a good place to eat ..... Maybe hit a bar..? Not sure. Keeping options open!


----------



## Deathtouch

I posted on your page Lynn. But the question was did you use the train to get to the zoo and arch? If so, how was it.


----------



## Deathtouch

Just so you guys know I was serious about the arm band I have a picture of it here. You can also see my new FCG head and the burlap that I bought for my Trick R Treat project.


----------



## Lynn

Yep, I'm getting some fabric to make an armband too!! As a side note Deathtouch... take a look at Home Page the website is not finished but it has, on our main page, a picture of our creepy crawly guy. ( the one I stole the idea for from you ) hehe !


----------



## Deathtouch

Lynn said:


> Yep, I'm getting some fabric to make an armband too!! As a side note Deathtouch... take a look at Home Page the website is not finished but it has, on our main page, a picture of our creepy crawly guy. ( the one I stole the idea for from you ) hehe !


Oh my God! That is too Cool! Do you mind if I put that on my links page, Planet GraveMarker | Everything Halloween located on one site. I don't have that site listed yet.


----------



## Lynn

Yep that would be great ! We just got it up and running last week, so we are just now getting the word out.
Glad you like it. I just gotta get time to put pics on there!


----------



## Lynn

Oh, nightmareon3rdstreet also has a facebook page.


----------



## Jeffhawk

Im going to try to make the show also,I like the arm band idea.hope to see you there.


----------



## Deathtouch

Does anyone know when we will be getting the badges in the mail?


----------



## Lynn

Dont know! Been wondering that same thing. We've gotten our hotel booked and tickets to go throught the Darkness. Hate to think we maybe couldnt get into the show! Yikes!


----------



## Deathtouch

I just sent them an email requesting information of when they will sending out the badges. But hey, "We don't need no stinking badges!"


----------



## Deathtouch

Ok, I called and asked. For the St. Louis show they won't be sending out badges untill March 1st. They got a little swamped from some Jewlery show and the Transworld show in Chicago as well.


----------



## jafaho

Did anyone get an e-mail from Transworld about Mr Bill's Thrills Haunted Barn in Troy. It's going on during the show. Does anyone know if it is worth going to?


----------



## Lynn

Not heard of that one..... And no I haven't heard from them.


----------



## Deathtouch

I actually got an email from them. Other Halloween type forums have been talking about them. I think they are a hr or so from the convention. So be prepared. Have not heard how good they are though.


----------



## Dungeon Keeper

Mapquest shows 1hr 22min from convention center. I don't know if I can justify nearly 3 hours in the car in the middle of an already busy 3 days with the Darkness tours thurs and sat. 
We will see how tired we are fri evening and keep and ear to the ground if it is worth the commute time.


----------



## Deathtouch

To get people into the mood, I have links to audio that I took from Transworld in Vegas in 2008 when I went. All it is is my girlfriend and I talking about the props. It isn't too exciting. But if you are board and don't have anything to do, feel free to download them. The first audio track we are actually walking into the Scary Factory booth. I think I will have to bring my recorder again just because I am weird. I have also included photos of Transworld Chicago from 2006 and 2007. Listed below.(Did it get you into the mood yet. It did me. LOL)

Also I have changed my plans again. So that my girlfriend doesn't hate me so much for making her goto to the hauntshow, I bought tickets to Martina and Trace Akins show which is the 26th of March at the Scottrade show. It is about a little over a mile away from the converntion center.

Right click and save as
http://www.hauntseeker.com/Transworld2008p1.mp3
http://www.hauntseeker.com/Transworld2008p2.mp3


2006 Transworld chicago












2007 Transworld Chicago

First photo is of my friend DragonLady Sue. She is the one on HGTV's "Really Haunted Halloween Houses"





























Transworld Vegas 2008


----------



## Lynn

OK, my arm band is done, tickets bought and I am definitly ready for this show! This is going to be sooooo much fun! See you all there !


----------



## jafaho

had a change of plans and will not be going to st. louis i have a pair of tickets to the darkness tour that i will sell at a discount


----------



## Lynn

If I hadn't already bought mine.... DARN!


----------



## jafaho

my wife just asked for a divorce and is leaving me and our 4 kids i'm just not in the mood to go. went last year and was looking forward to it


----------



## Deathtouch

jafaho said:


> my wife just asked for a divorce and is leaving me and our 4 kids i'm just not in the mood to go. went last year and was looking forward to it


I know what you mean. Was there a few years ago. I finally got back on the horse.


----------



## Deathtouch

jafaho said:


> my wife just asked for a divorce and is leaving me and our 4 kids i'm just not in the mood to go. went last year and was looking forward to it


I wanted to add that it does get better. If you can push yourself to go, it will help you to heal. You probably won't enjoy yourself when you get there because of all the chotic crap that you are going thru, but you have to start the healing process sometimes.

With me it was different. In 2006 my mother passed away. I couldn't get into Halloween at all. Tried to push myself and was doing ok but after two months, after my mother passed my wife asked me for a divorce. It was like getting knocked down and then getting thown in front of a bus aftwards. So I moved out. It took almost two years to get the divorce. But after I moved out my friend still got me to goto Transworld in 2007 in Chicago. Trust me it gives you a bit of hope.

Basically I am trying to say that it does get better and you just have to have hope. But the good thing to do is get back on the horse as soon as you can. Don't let this get you down. Or you will never get back up.


----------



## Deathtouch

Good news. I got my badges today! Only three more weeks!


----------



## Terra

Not yet over in KC but I'll report in when I do


----------



## Scattered Screams

Got mine yesterday I just can't wait so much to do so much to buy.


----------



## Terra

Yep, my badges arrived too. Yippee!


----------



## Lynn

Not got mine  Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## Terra

Check out what I stumbled across!! Poison Props has new videos of their 2010 props:

YouTube - PoisonProps.com BET304 BURN ELECTROCUTION TWITCHER Halloween Props

YouTube - PoisonProps.com DL301 DR NEEDLE Halloween Props

YouTube - Halloween Props SFF302 SHUTTERS FEMALE FLAILER POISONPROPS

YouTube - Halloween Props RGF301 RING GIRL FLAILER POISONPROPS.COM

He's got a few more _(and more gory)_ over at his YouTube channel: YouTube - adamflury's Channel


----------



## Deathtouch

I am holding Lynn's badges hostage until I get 1 Million dollars. LOL(Just joking)

Here are mine.


----------



## Lynn

Got'em!!!! I'm soooo excited now. Can't wait till the 27th!


----------



## warpaint

I may be to late for this one . sniff stab


----------



## Gorey

You are not too late, send us a request via the web form - I may be slow to reply but it will get done - We are in process of moving from Ohio to NJ - so that is my priority.

At the moment packing up the house and business is a terror.
Especially since we do not have a new place in NJ to go to.

Can you say stress????


----------



## exquized1

Anyone have an open slot for this show. I would really like to go.


----------



## backyardbutcherprops

I would like to go too how do you get tickets .. I would love to go


----------



## WeirdRob

exquized1 said:


> Anyone have an open slot for this show. I would really like to go.





backyardbutcherprops said:


> I would like to go too how do you get tickets .. I would love to go



No offense to the both of you but if you would just look at the first page of this thread you'd find you answer. Once again, this is not to be rude but it helps to look through a thread before asking questions.


----------



## Gorey

Behave or I will have your adminission rescinded!
j/k
And yer welcome.



Deathtouch said:


> I am holding Lynn's badges hostage until I get 1 Million dollars. LOL(Just joking)
> 
> Here are mine.


----------



## Deathtouch

Gorey said:


> Behave or I will have your adminission rescinded!
> j/k
> And yer welcome.


Oh Behave....(Sounding like Austin Powers)

I will have to come see you after EFX. I need lights, pretty lights. Lights pretty. LOL


----------

